# Question about Agcfad (6 string) tuning.



## houseoffists (Sep 2, 2014)

I've read about a few bands taking either D standard or drop C tuning and dropping the low string to a low A while leaving the rest of the strings GCFAD. My questions are..

1. Has anyone here tried it? And does it work well? I think you could come up with some interesting stuff with the change of note relativity.

2. If you did this wouldn't you have to change the gauge of the string to at least a 7 string low B type gauge? 

Thanks!

BTW yes I know this is basically like playing down one step on a 7 just missing the D string but I don't own a 7 string at the moment


----------



## speedy thrash (Sep 2, 2014)

It makes some pretty cool chords because of the 2 low string being nearly an octave apart (you could try GGCFAD) I personally love these tunings but a thicker gauge would help a lot.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Sep 2, 2014)

I love to use this trick. I use it with drop G# - I drop 7th string to F, so it's and octave on lower strings(to lazy to think if that's the same deal as tuning you described ). And it works great, changes the way you play a lot. Got a song that I couldn't quite finish and rewrote it in this tuning and it just worked so well, it could never sound as bad ass as it sounds now in simple drop tuning.
This one is in the same tuning too:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kristapsmelderis/demo2[/SC]

Kinda stole this idea from Architects, but it's working out so well, that I don't even feel bad! 
And as you just have to adjust one string, it's pretty easy to use both this and standart drop live with one guitar.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Sep 2, 2014)

I pretty much learned this tuning as my meat and potatoes (grew up playing a LOT of Mastodon) and it's a really really fantastic tuning to use. If you finger a two-string power chord in the standard shape, instead of the interval being a fifth in the new tuning it's an octave, which makes for some incredibly gnarly variations on the standard rock/metal shape. It also opens a whole new range of notes without either a) adding other strings or b) throwing itself out of whack with the rest of the strings interval-wise, you can still use logical shapes and stretches to play most ordinary stuff.

I've actually found that using the standard gauge I play on drop C is alright in short bursts to play in drop A. It's not ideal by any means, but unless you're planning to play the tuning properly for an extended period of time it does the job. If you are, I'd suggest buying a standard string gauge for D standard, and then discarding the sixth string and buy a single string to replace it, something suitable (7 string as you've mentioned does the job) rather than trying to work out a whole set.


----------



## houseoffists (Sep 2, 2014)

KristapsCoCoo said:


> I love to use this trick. I use it with drop G# - I drop 7th string to F, so it's and octave on lower strings(to lazy to think if that's the same deal as tuning you described ). And it works great, changes the way you play a lot. Got a song that I couldn't quite finish and rewrote it in this tuning and it just worked so well, it could never sound as bad ass as it sounds now in simple drop tuning.
> This one is in the same tuning too:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/kristapsmelderis/demo2[/SC]
> ...





Thanks for the info!

That track was awesome BTW!


----------



## houseoffists (Sep 2, 2014)

jarvncaredoc said:


> I pretty much learned this tuning as my meat and potatoes (grew up playing a LOT of Mastodon) and it's a really really fantastic tuning to use. If you finger a two-string power chord in the standard shape, instead of the interval being a fifth in the new tuning it's an octave, which makes for some incredibly gnarly variations on the standard rock/metal shape. It also opens a whole new range of notes without either a) adding other strings or b) throwing itself out of whack with the rest of the strings interval-wise, you can still use logical shapes and stretches to play most ordinary stuff.
> 
> I've actually found that using the standard gauge I play on drop C is alright in short bursts to play in drop A. It's not ideal by any means, but unless you're planning to play the tuning properly for an extended period of time it does the job. If you are, I'd suggest buying a standard string gauge for D standard, and then discarding the sixth string and buy a single string to replace it, something suitable (7 string as you've mentioned does the job) rather than trying to work out a whole set.




Very nice. I've been curious, thanks. I've been itching for that low end again since I sold my 7s.


----------



## AgileButt (Sep 2, 2014)

Periphery has quite a few songs in tunings similar to the one that you mentioned. Off the top of my head, Frak the Gods and Totala Mad have a low A#, while Zyglrox has a low A.


----------

